# Negative Lactose Intolerance--but?



## Peony50 (Aug 2, 2000)

Has anyone done the lactose intolerence test , shown negative, but is actually gets VERY sick with anything dairy???---is there something the test isn't showing??? We cannot figure out WHAT makes my adult child so sick everyday when all tests are negative (including gluten blood test and biopsy)---She has tried the calcium, coconut, fiber, probiotics, allergy testing, colonoscopy, etc...etc.. etc..... Are all these tests valid??????


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people are allergic to milk proteins, which would not be detected with a lactose (sugar) intolerance test.Some people develop conditioned response to certain foods. I had that with raisins. No reason why I threw them up other than I got sick one time when I happened to have raisin bran for breakfast. After that I'd eat them, I'd get sick. I finally broke that by not eating any raisins at all for several years. I don't eat them much now, but I do have them occasionally in something without getting ill.If you take people who get sick when they eat dairy and do a clinical trial you often find that they don't have lactose intolerance and if you feed them a meal that has obvious dairy (but the lactose was removed) they get sick and if you feed them a meal that is obviously dairy free but you added more than enough lactose to set someone off, they don't get sick.So getting a conditioned response to dairy seems pretty easy to induce in people, and once you get sick every time you know you ate dairy it doesn't really matter if you are allergic to dairy proteins or lactose intolerant. And the treatment for a conditioned response is the same as for someone with a dairy allergy. Avoid dairy. Now if you've determined there is no lactose intolerance or dairy allergy after a couple of years you could try re-introducing it.Does she get sick from bread and cake even a lot of crackers, which often has dairy in it, or cold cuts that often have dairy proteins added as a cheap filler? or just things that are obviously dairy?Does she remain well if she only eats french bread (no dairy) or eats meat with no additives?Because if you don't get sick when you don't know there is dairy in there that is a good sign it is a conditioned response to dairy. (you only get sick if you know you ate it)If you get sick every single meal no matter which foods are in the meal that is not a dairy or lactose thing.IBS IS NOT ONLY CAUSED BY FOOD.Many IBSers get sick every day, every meal, because of the IBS and not some food trigger.You can be completely tolerant of every food in every test that can be invented and have IBS symptoms from every meal you eat.Often with IBS it is the ACT of eating, not which foods you eat that set things off. This can make you very very very sick after every single meal even if you avoid every single thing you can think of (so plain rice with boiled chicken can still make people very sick if their body over-reacts to the "I ate" signal).I may not be food and insisting it has to be some food that you can just avoid may keep from finding other treatments that can work. (like Imodium before a meal to blunt the reactions or low dose antidepressants that block the over reacting nerves).


----------



## skittles (Oct 6, 2009)

i also had the lactose intolerance test done and it was negative along with every other test under the sun so finally my doctor told me that it was ibs. dairy makes me very sick too and i don't know the exact reason why but i know that dairy is hard to digest and it is also a common trigger food for a lot of people with ibs.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

yep it could be whey or casein which are in milk and milk products as well as some other foods too.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

yep it could be whey or casein which are in milk and milk products as well as some other foods too. what about lactose free milk....because the lactose should be 99% free but I think they whey and casein are still in it.. If she is fine with it then it probably si the lactose but if she isn't then it probably is the other stuff in milk.


----------

